# CPC-A In The FT Lauderdale, FL area



## evansgeorges@hotmail.com (Jan 23, 2014)

Evans Georges CPC-A

8131 NW 71 CT Tamarac, FL 33321 (754) 204-3435



Objective:  To obtain a position as a Medical Coder where I can utilize my previous skills and education to further my career



Qualifications:

         AAPC Certified Professional Coder

          Aggressive collection of outstanding accounts

          Able to initiate the billing process and follow it through the accounts receivable resolution.

          Proficient at insurance billing and claims processing (Medicaid, Commercial and Managed Care organization)

          Working knowledge of medical terminology with related anatomy and physiology.

          Knowledge of medical coding concepts and methodology.

          Excellent customer service skills.

          Able to work independently or with a team.

          Able to post from EOB to patients accounts.

         Able to read and interpret A/R reports

         Computer applications (Medical Manager, Mysis, MS Word/works MBI).

        KAIZEN trained for change.



Education:



08/99 - 4/00Concorde career Colleges, Inc. Lauderdale Lakes, FL

Insurance Coding and Billing Specialist Diploma-Certified Professional Coder



06/97 - 06/99Atlantic Technical Center Coconut Creek, FL

Certificate: Electricity



Experience:



09/13- Present Caledonia Financial Services Plantation, FL



05/06 - 09/13 Sheridan Healthcorp, Inc.  Sunrise, FL

Process Leader



Responsibilities & Results: (Sheridan)

          Update CPT & Dx codes along with adding modifiers to accounts 

          Improved revenue for most assigned payer(s), (BCBS, Humana, NHP, Coventry)

          Multiple State(s) Collection Knowledge ( VA, FL, GA & NJ)

          Accurately apply payments to patient accounts to help ensure monthly closing

          Research and resolve incorrect payments, EOB rejections, and other issues with outstanding accounts

          Reviewed denial related simple coding issue and ensured the correct ICD-9 and CPT were billed prior to requesting a second coding review.

          Worked clearinghouse edits

          Retrieve Electronic Remittance Advice (ERA's)

          Send secondary claims upon processing of primary insurance.

          Follow up on Insurance and patient aging. Re-submit insurance claims as necessary. 

          Knowledgeable in timely filing restrictions

          Insure office practices are in compliance with HIPAA regulations





12/04 -11/05 Optionmed Miramar, FL

Reimbursement Specialist


          customer service

          Bill and follow up on patient balance

          Work aging reports

          Process and bill insurance claims



04/00- 12/04 Pediatric Associates Lauderdale Lakes, FL

Medical Biller/Team Leader/Medicaid Insurance Collector

        Process and bill insurance claims

        Claims follow up

        Post insurance payment to patient accounts

        Working aging reports 

        Customer service



Special Achievements:

      Certified Professional Coder 

      Claims processor, promoted to Team Leader

      Promoted to insurance collector

      Promoted to Medicaid Department. (2002-2004

      Made Team Captain (2007) 

      Promoted to Process Leader (2008)



Reference: Furnished Upon Request.


----------



## ngeorge05 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Try this, they helped me before.*

Hi Evan I live in the Ft. Lauderdale area, I recently got an email from Marjorie Mora. Here is the info she sent me. Good luck in your search!



Marjorie Mora 407-478-0332 ext.102, or respond to this email with any questions or feedback.

PS?This position is for an ?CPC Certified Coder? in Sunrise, FL, for a Fortune 500 Company.  I need an individual who has STRONG Coding skills that can handle 350-400 charts a day--and enjoys working in a heavy volume environment.  The salary is good.  Call me now for immediate consideration!!
If you know someone that is looking for a position, please refer them to me and I can give you up to $500.00 as a referral bonus if I place them.  I focus on placing quality candidates into clinical and non-clinical positions with Physicians? offices and other large Healthcare organizations in the South Florida area. 

Marjorie Mora
Recruiting Manager
HealthCare Support Staffing, Inc.
2269 Lee Road, Winter Park, FL 32789
Office | 407-478-0332 ext. 102
Toll Free | 888-219-6285
Cell | 978-503-7143
Fax | 407-503-8675
marjorie@healthcaresupport.com


----------



## evansgeorges@hotmail.com (Jan 29, 2014)

*Thank you*

i will send them my resume and see what happens, do you know if the pay is good because i am kind of new


----------



## twizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

ngeorge05 said:


> Hi Evan I live in the Ft. Lauderdale area, I recently got an email from Marjorie Mora. Here is the info she sent me. Good luck in your search!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



350-400 charts per day! What do you have to do to the charts? Count them?
If they need coding I'd want a lot of money.


----------



## evansgeorges@hotmail.com (Jan 29, 2014)

that is a lot of charts.....


----------



## ngeorge05 (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re:CPC in Ft. Lauderdale Area*

Sorry I don't know about the pay but Healthcare Support is very popular in South Florida for finding good placement. I had got placed doing E/M coding for a company in Boca making $19 per hour but the pay range varies greatly on the company you are working for. The staffing companies can help get your name out.


----------

